# Can i create blog



## vanisanju (Apr 1, 2009)

Dear sir,
 This is Vani i just impressed with your site its more helpful to learners. Now i have a doubt i.e. i want put my scientific papers in website, some of my friends told to me bolgger is the right method to put my papers. hence i need your help to learn and create blog. kindly give the information how can i create the blog. 

with regards
Vani
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
i am waiting for your reply sir
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
i am waiting for your reply sir


----------



## mrintech (Apr 1, 2009)

Create a Blog here: *wordpress.com/


Check out the Features here: *en.wordpress.com/features/


----------



## VarDOS (Apr 1, 2009)

yep wordpress is good and blogger too

mrinmay's blog is on wordpress  and mine is on blogger


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 1, 2009)

But if u r serious, u shud move to your own domain like:

www.the-name-of-ur-god-darn-blog.com


And don't mind the darn thing.

Best of luck.


----------



## adityastar (Apr 10, 2009)

I am using blogger.com for over 4 years and I am very much satisfied with its services.

You can register for a blogger.com Account for free and use your existing gmail id to work with it.

The best feature of Blogger is the ability to make a new post by just sending an e-mail and I like this feature very much.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 10, 2009)

Since this is your first attempt at blogging, go for a free blogging service like Wordpress or Blogger. Once you have enough experience running and maintaining the blog, you can switch to a paid host and transfer your blog there.


----------



## ico (Apr 10, 2009)

Such a polite post. 

I'll suggest Wordpress to you. 
If your blog gets popular, then you can also think of getting a domain for your blog.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 10, 2009)

wordpress is most popular free blogging platform. You can sigup at wordpress.com

Another famous platform is blogspot.com


Both are free, If you want to invest some money, you can have your own domain name as yourname.com


----------



## ialwayscapital (Jun 10, 2009)

Go for blogger, its free. I too like wordpress coz of its plugins, but you can get those plugin tweaks in blogger with some tricks. Some of the tricks are mentioned on my site. See signature, my blog is hosted at blogger.


----------



## josephcs (Jun 10, 2009)

As you are new to this, you can start with Blogger or WordPress. These are professional Blogging platforms for both beginners and experts. If you are informative in PHP web-hosting, you can download WordPress for your own host and use it for blogging.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 10, 2009)

josephcs said:


> As you are new to this, you can start with Blogger or WordPress. These are professional Blogging platforms for both beginners and experts. If you are informative in PHP web-hosting, you can download WordPress for your own host and use it for blogging.


If you want to test wordpress on your local system, than it is little tough. But If you are planning to host a wordpress blog on some server with php and mysql support, there is no need to learn php. Wordpress installation is very easy, and its configuration is also very easy. Most host have auto-installer like Fantastico using which you can install wordpress in just 1 minute.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jun 10, 2009)

If you have gmail then try blogger with same account.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 18, 2009)

Where is the OP ?


----------



## Aspire (Jun 18, 2009)

vanisanju said:


> Dear sir,
> This is Vani i just impressed with your site its more helpful to learners. Now i have a doubt i.e. i want put my scientific papers in website, some of my friends told to me bolgger is the right method to put my papers. hence i need your help to learn and create blog. kindly give the information how can i create the blog.
> 
> with regards
> ...



wordpress.com

blogger.com

blogspot.com



BTW there is no sir here.


----------

